# Will polish take this oot?



## Bigjacko (Jun 4, 2009)

Twatted up the ass at 30mph yesterday and was wondering if a rotary polisher will take this oot:buffer::lol:


































4 hours in A&E with both the Wifey and maself suffering whiplash.

It wasn't the van in the pic, they were taken in the recovery agent's yard today. A brand new Mazda 6 scudded me.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Ah, you obviously hadnt put Z2 Pro on. That is bullet proof.

Hope all are well. looks like a nasty shunt.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

maybe a few hits with FCP on wool at 2500rpm, but you will have to refine it of course

dont forget your PTG


----------



## Charley Farley (Jul 8, 2009)

Ahh it'll be fine, but be sure to tape up those edges first and watch the revs, you don't want to singe the paint.

Hope you're all OK.:thumb:


----------



## Bigjacko (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeh were fine. A wee bit stiff and sore. The prescription meds and a glass of wine help


----------



## Charley Farley (Jul 8, 2009)

Bigjacko said:


> Yeh were fine. A wee bit stiff and sore. The prescription meds and a glass of wine help


Ahh, the wine ... greatest medicine on the planet.:thumb:


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Ooph!....Not so good..
Glad your all ok...
Bit of sawdust on that and it will be fine....lol


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

ouch, theres always a situation for t-cut. glad to hear your both ok.


----------



## GrahamW (Jun 19, 2009)

Its time like this when you realise there are just lump of metal, very shiny bits of metal:lol:
Glad to hear you are ok


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

Am gutted for you mate, after seeing your car all minty on my drive and now like this makes me mad 

hope you both are on the mend.

Rgds
Robert


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Gutted for you lad, it's a shame you now have to put up with all the messing around that comes with accidents.


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Sorry to see such a nice car in this mess, hope your alright bud, but remember ....


where there's blame, there's a claim


----------



## Bigjacko (Jun 4, 2009)

Hmmmmm....that thought hadn't even crossed my mind


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Bigjacko said:


> Hmmmmm....that thought hadn't even crossed my mind


Lol, I'm sure it hadn't. I'm still awaiting for my payout following my accident months ago. Have attended physio for ages as a result and have been told I should be due a fair few £.
If you need any advice I may be able to help, pm if neccessary.


----------



## Bigjacko (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks mate. Thats appreciated.:thumb:


----------



## aiky007 (May 16, 2009)

Al
Hope you feeling ok bro:thumb: Did you notice if there was any damage inside the boot,as outside is not as bad as i was thinking after your phone call.


----------



## Bigjacko (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi B. That is a bit of subframe damage to the inside of the boot. Couldn't open the boot to retreive gear out the boot . 

I will have to wait until it's been inspected to find out the full damage.


----------



## pre620ti (Nov 25, 2007)

At least you are both okay - but looking at the wheels it was due a decent clean anyway:buffer:


----------



## Bigjacko (Jun 4, 2009)

Believe it or not the car was done at the weekend!!!!!

The weather this week hasn't helped mind you


----------

